
Ask HN: What do people use for managing a software project at the beginning? - matthewcarriere
Its easy to reason about tickets&#x2F;issues&#x2F;stories for something that&#x27;s established. Maybe in JIRA, Basecamp etc... what about the very beginning? Do you create JIRA tickets? straight to Github issues? TextEdit&#x2F;Excel? Curious how other teams get started.
======
__d
I use a basic Markdown document, with a bullet-point list of "todo" items.

For things that need further breakdown, I use indented sub-items to decompose
features into achievable chunks.

I then use strikethrough formatting to mark things as done. On GitHub this is
done with tilde characters; other (proper) Markdown parsers might need to use
<del>.

I find it usually means a 1-page overview of the initial scope of the project,
which helps me refine the concept as well as the todo list.

Once the initial work is done, I tend to use GitHub issues. That might not be
until I've done a few iterations of the Markdown doc though.

